# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  BattleMap for Maptool

## jfrazierjr

Here is a WIP for a module I plan to run this weekend.   Trees are from rpgmapshare, textures from Genetica Viewer and cgtextures.  I still have to add some rocks scattered around , make a small hillock and add a bit of shading to the "ring" (it's slightly elevated in the center).

If I get time to do the other two encounter areas, I will publish them here also.

----------


## Steel General

Looking good - would it be possible to tone down the shadow on the rocks? It stands out quite abit compared to everything else.

----------


## torstan

Yep, you have stronger drop shadows on the rocks than on the trees. I'd suggest increasing the drop shadows on the trees rather than reduce the drop shadows on the rocks. That should give you clearer definition on the different elements.

----------


## Steel General

Good point Torstan, and probably easier to do in the long run.  :Smile:

----------


## jfrazierjr

How do people normally go about putting "objects" into GIMP maps?   I opened up the trees and copied visible and merged into a new layer on the target map.   Is there something easier?


As for the map... I need to add in a hill on the crook of the road and need to do it fro a RPGA module I am running this weekend.   Not sure how much time I will have to do that map as work is killing me with deadlines(not my fault.. the third party vendor was slack getting stuff working on their end, but still the deadline remains)

----------


## torstan

Yep. I copy and paste them on to new layers in Gimp. I set up the empty transparent layer first.

By the way, I had my tablet out and I had a free minute so here:


And here's the overlay layer for you:

----------


## jfrazierjr

Thanks Torstan.   You gave me some good ideas.    I am not really happy about the shadows on some of the trees(to much black) but will most likely leave it unless I get some time.   The hill in the crook of the road is more like a small mound and likewise, there is supposed to be a mound in the center of the stone ring, so hopefully, I pulled that off pretty well.

Unfortunately, I ran out of time before the game, which was supposed to be last night, but not enough people showed up, so I did not get to replace the map with this one anyway.   I will have to reschedule, and if  I get time will completed this to add to the Maptool file.

----------


## torstan

Hey, that's really good. I love the hill in the stone circle. having people not show up is an unfortunate side effect of online gaming it seems. Hope the next game goes well.

----------


## Bedwyr

Aaaah, I want a moongate!  I want a moongate!

----------


## jfrazierjr

> Hey, that's really good. I love the hill in the stone circle. having people not show up is an unfortunate side effect of online gaming it seems. Hope the next game goes well.


Thanks Torstan.  Coming from the burn/dodge master here, that means a lot.  This is a map for a Living Forgotten Realms module.   It looks like they take images of their Dungeon tiles (they do actually), put them together rather haphazardly and cut the image into the module.   They tell you in the module what tiles to use to create the image.  Of course... the image is rather low resolution, hence my take.  There are a few rocks, and I might put some in from rpgmapshare.com, but I am not sure yet.   Funny thing is, I could not find any good Druid Circles on dunjinni, and that rather bummed me out, so I ended up making these rather crude things.   If someone has ones any better, please let me know.

----------


## Steel General

Are you looking for something like Stone Henge - or something completely different?

----------


## jfrazierjr

> Are you looking for something like Stone Henge - or something completely different?


Just some standing stones in this case, like I used... only better.....

----------


## Gamerprinter

Hey JFrazierJr!

I was piddlin' around with my 3D app and modeled this druid's circle for you. I'm not completely happy with the stone texture, I may try something else. However, I thought I'd upload them to you, to see if it would work for you.

I created two versions: one with shadows, one without, both 200 ppi PNG files. Use 'em if you need 'em.  :Cool: 

GP

----------


## Ascension

Those are really nice GP, I snagged em.

----------


## torstan

Agreed, they are really nice.

----------


## Steel General

Nice job GP!

@JFJr - I found a bunch of what are labeled as 'stepping stones' in the Dundjinni forums, not sure if they are what you are looking for, but here's the link.

There's also this and this

----------

